# difference between torrid red and pulse red



## JOESGOAT (Dec 12, 2004)

HI

I am trying to see/find out the difference between the torrid red and the pulse red. Different sites list them like they are the same. Pontiac.com only has the 05 colors listed, and has torrid red. However my dealer has an 04 with torried red, but others list pulse red, which I cannot find to see it. Are they the same?
thanks


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

No they are different, the pulse red is a little darker and a great color. All most like a blood red color. There are some pictures of a GTO posted on another forum, those pictures must have been taken in the shade because the red is not as dark as in the pictures. Im deciding today as to get one or wait for the 05s. The pulse red will not offered on the 05s at least for now.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

The pulse red was a special color, it had silver faced gauges, silver GTO stitching on the seats, and a couple other little things that made it special. It's a REALLY nice color, I love it. I never found the color in any of the dealer catalogs, or on the website. Good luck trying to find one!


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

I prefer the Pulse Red to Torrid (the reason I bought it of course). It's a bit darker and the interior differences make the interior more subtle. Check www.gmbuypower.com for Pulse Reds. I found quite a few on there when I was looking for an Impulse Blue.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

JOESGOAT said:


> HI
> 
> I am trying to see/find out the difference between the torrid red and the pulse red. Different sites list them like they are the same. Pontiac.com only has the 05 colors listed, and has torrid red. However my dealer has an 04 with torried red, but others list pulse red, which I cannot find to see it. Are they the same?
> thanks




Here is Pulse Red;









Here is a Torrid Red;


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah but you know what the barbados is the least in production, collector's car i see in my future.....


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

05GTO said:


> You can see the Pulse Red on every page of this forum.
> 
> Here is another Pulse Red;
> 
> ...



Any BIG pics like this of the YELLOW color im thinking of buying? its just i have had red all my life, a few black colors.. i have blue now in this Z06.. 
YELLOW stands out and looks sharp i think..

Any BIG pics would be appreciated so i can decide better..

thanks Tony


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> Any BIG pics like this of the YELLOW color im thinking of buying? its just i have had red all my life, a few black colors.. i have blue now in this Z06..
> YELLOW stands out and looks sharp i think..
> 
> Any BIG pics would be appreciated so i can decide better..
> ...





















Here is Groucho's with black racing strips;


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

Your the MAN Mr. Moderator.. thanks 05GTO

Yep thats the color i want... Yellow is cool with me, never owned a yellow car i bet it is as easy to keep clean as white. whatcha think guys??

Im in LOVE WITH THE YELLOW MELLOW COLOR...LOL..

THANKS ALOT...Tony


----------



## DAB (Aug 3, 2004)

*Pulse Red*



JOESGOAT said:


> HI
> 
> I am trying to see/find out the difference between the torrid red and the pulse red. Different sites list them like they are the same. Pontiac.com only has the 05 colors listed, and has torrid red. However my dealer has an 04 with torried red, but others list pulse red, which I cannot find to see it. Are they the same?
> thanks


Here is another Pulse Red picture. It looks a little darker out of direct sunlight.


----------

